# stripped screw



## leanneb (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a couple stripped screws can someone help me please?


----------



## Thalweg (Mar 7, 2008)

Need more info. Size screw, type, what's it in,......
Maybe a picture


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

screw type? head stripped or threads stripped? stuck in the project? help us help you.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

It seems since the original poster did not get a response from his thread in the Power Tools forum, he decided to double post in this forum.

It seems he stripped the head off the screws for a DeWalt planer. Not going to be easy to fix. Not clear if the hex hole is rounded or the head stripped off. I think the holes may be rounded.


----------



## leanneb (Nov 11, 2013)

i am a she and yes I did repost as no one was replying to the first dewalt post. it was a hex screw and it is completely rounded now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this is a hex head sheet metal screw*

Is this the type of screw you are reffering to?









The next question is are they accessible? OJ I see that they are the blade screws. Here's another trick. Find the next size smaller hex drive screw, either Metric or SAE and hammer it on if necessary to get a good bite. 
Take a Dremel and make a slot in the head similar to the one I posted.
Take a small chisel and drive it at an angle counter clockwise to loosen the screw.
Grind the head off the screw and center punch the remaining to drill out the existing screw.
If all else fails take it to your friendly machine shop who will know exactly what to do.
Replace the screws with Allen head machine screws.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I would recommend a screw extractor. You'll drill a small hole in the screw head, insert the extractor and tap it with a hammer, then turn it with a tap wrench or crescent wrench. They'll have them at the hardware store, and they look like funny drill bits with reverse threads.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Another option is to use a Vise Grip on the head. I have even used one Vise Grip clamped to the head and another Vise Grip clamped to the first Vise Grip to turn it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MNsawyergp said:


> Another option is to use a Vise Grip on the head. I have even used one Vise Grip clamped to the head and another Vise Grip clamped to the first Vise Grip to turn it.


I have used that on certain screw heads when it was the only option left, since I sometimes ruin the head or snap it off.

The original poster has 3 posts on this topic. The original post contains the context.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dewalt-planer-57024/

The DeWalt planer blade screws have a rounded head so very difficult to get a hold with vise grips, unless the original poster has a Dremel like tool to grind some flats on the side.


----------

